# Quick Christmas costume idea



## Suzie (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw that some were looking for a quick Christmas costume idea. We did this for our Christmas parade this past weekend. We decided at the last minute to take one of our minis and did not have a decoration for her. We ran to Walmart, bought a tree skirt ($9.95) some ribbon and a mini stocking ($2.97). I came home and took the middle "wedge" out of the tree skirt and sewed the 1st third to the 3rd third pieces down the middle of the back to make the cape. This left the velco in place where it normally joins in the front. I cut a semi-circle of the middle third I had removed and had left over and sewed it around the neck hole as a "collar" for her cape. Then we used the alligator type hair clips and attached her mini stocking on her tail. Tied in a few bows and we were done! Everybody at the parade loved her Santa cape.!!!


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 3, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 3, 2007)

Very cute and really funny you posted this today because I thought of that just a couple of nights ago and wondered if it would work now I know it will and she is just adorable. Good job.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 3, 2007)

Suzie, you never cease to make me smile!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 3, 2007)

That is EXACTLY what we did! Tree skirt from wal-mart $10 , 20 ribbons $4.99 , and then i threw in some bells, santa hat, reindeer antlers and we were good to go!
















Great minds think alike


----------



## Marty (Dec 3, 2007)

Suzie that is pure genius and the horse looks great and made some smiles.

Leanna that goes for you too.

You guys light up my life!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 3, 2007)

The horses look so adorable in their xmas gear! Now I will be looking for a tree skirt for Giddy..


----------

